# search another lightengine for a McGizmo EN AMc-Mule! Pleace Help!



## biggi0_180 (Jan 7, 2011)

hello,

I'm looking for a different use for my Mcgizmo Muhle.

Now she has a Cree XR-E Q4 LED.

maybe someone knows where can I get a another Lightengine?

or there is a lens for the Muhle?

Thank you.

Greetings Daniel

:wave:


----------

